

What is the website that lets you build a browser/ftp/music/etc bundle? - nfriedly

This website lists a decent set of choices for browsers, music players, anti-virus programs, ftp, system utilities, etc, and then gives you a downloadable installer that installed everything you selected. Kind of like a better version of Google Pack.<p>Anybody remember the name / url?<p>I don't remember if it was a YC startup or not but I've tried google, ddg, searchyc, skimming through my saved stories and I can't seem to find it.
======
nfriedly
Found it - I managed to think of 8 different apps that the site offered and
that was enough for DDG:

<https://ninite.com/>

------
ja27
Could it be the Lifehacker pack?

<http://ninite.com/lifehacker>

~~~
nfriedly
Yep, I was looking for the homepage of that site. Thanks.

------
fragmede
ninite is the YC affiliated one, but <http://www.freenew.net/> is a good
alternative.

~~~
nfriedly
Cool, thanks!

